# Need some help



## Camoninja (Jan 5, 2019)

So,  trying to figure out to stay pretty lean. The first picture is today and the second is back in November. My food I take has tremendously decreased yet it seems that all my progress has dissapeared or I'm just carrying water weight. I'm still working out for 1 an hour during the week and up to 3 on the weekends... Anyone have any suggestions on how to keep water weight off? By the way I'm still at the same weight at both dates


----------



## Camoninja (Jan 5, 2019)

Ignore my retarded face lol


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 5, 2019)

are you on a cycle???


----------



## Camoninja (Jan 5, 2019)

No, I got burned by a so called friend.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 5, 2019)

Camoninja said:


> No, I got burned by a so called friend.



So...on nothing...not even TRT?


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Jan 5, 2019)

For myself-
1 gal of water daily(minimum)
Low-sodium diet( nothing in a can, package, or box. Nothing processed.
Black coffee 
500mg dandelion root 3x daily(1500mg total)
No sodas, juices, or carbonated drinks
* plain (water, black coffee, or green tea only)


----------



## Camoninja (Jan 5, 2019)

No trt. I've ran no booster and saw nothing and sust years back. So far I'm pretty clean and trying to get my calorie intake to atleast 2600-3000 a day. I mainly drink water and I don't have a high sodium intake. In fact it's really really low. I'm currently taking preworkout, whey, daily vitamins, Omega 3, this nasty amino acid drink when I can get it down. Would any of that cause me to retain alot of water? Back in 2010 I didn't have this problem but I was a bit younger and the only difference was a ran some creatine and 500mgs of sust..


----------



## Camoninja (Jan 5, 2019)

I normally hit one.muscle group a day and the weekends I tend to do full body.
Chest:
    ;Bench
Inclined 3x 10 135lbs
Declined 3x10 245lbs
Straight 3x10 225
 75lb Barbel straight 3x7 
Cable flies 3x15 60lbs
All until until I reach 10 reps or failure

Along with 150 weighted sit ups
                     75 declined situps
                     45 leg lifts
                     And about 3 minutes with an ab wheel

That's a normal hour workout for my chest day and then if I may add 30minites of cardio in a suana suit 3 days a week


----------



## daddyboul (Jan 5, 2019)

You mentioned a nasty amino drink, does anything in your diet cause you to feel bloated? You could be having irritation in your digestive tract. Just a thought. Has the environment changed a lot from 2010? Maybe you are consuming the same or less water as before but are not using or secreting as much water as before. These are just ideas, I'm sure someone else will be able to chime in and give their own 2cents.


----------



## Camoninja (Jan 5, 2019)

I tend to sweat very little when I'm working unless I do cardio. I cut out soft drinks and try to drink 4 to 6 bottles of water through out the work week. The main thing that changed was my diet got cleaner except I just eat way less food then I did back then.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 5, 2019)

I think you are freaking out a bit. The difference is pretty minor. Eat a bit less and drink more water.


----------



## stanley (Jan 5, 2019)

Camoninja said:


> I tend to sweat very little when I'm working unless I do cardio. I cut out soft drinks and try to drink 4 to 6 bottles of water through out the work week. The main thing that changed was my diet got cleaner except I just eat way less food then I did back then.


up your water 4-6 bottles aweek is shite .should be 4-6bottles a day.


----------



## Camoninja (Jan 5, 2019)

I meant a day lol


----------



## stanley (Jan 5, 2019)

Camoninja said:


> I meant a day lol


lol good man.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Jan 5, 2019)

Get you a gallon jug of water, carry it with you every where, dont go to sleep until its gone


----------



## Jymjunkie (Jan 5, 2019)

When my carbs are really high i tend to hold more water. Also, what time do you usually go to bed? Try to cut the food intake off 2-3 hrs before bed. This sucked for me at first, it was so hard trying to fall asleep hungry. But it also helps with appetite in the morning, as i was the guy who couldnt ever eat breakfast in the morning, now i wake up and cant wait to eat.


----------



## Camoninja (Jan 5, 2019)

A gallon jug is a good idea. I normally just refill bottles.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Jan 5, 2019)

Camoninja said:


> A gallon jug is a good idea. I normally just refill bottles.


Water gets old day after day, find some bcaa’s that you like, put a couple scoops in your gallon jug and sip all day. I just switch flavors every month and it hasnt gotten old yet.


----------



## Camoninja (Jan 5, 2019)

Sounds about like preworkout.. the same flavor gets old real quick


----------



## Camoninja (Jan 5, 2019)

Any recommendations on bcaa's?


----------



## snake (Jan 7, 2019)

First off, I really don't see any problem and the time span is a month? Unless your pregnant and headed into your third trimester, a month isn't going to show much of a difference. 

You seem to be doing well so just keep pounding it my man.


----------

